# Urgent Form 1436 - Adding Kid after apllication was lodged



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Here is my situation:*

Since my kids passport was not ready when visa application was launched was not able to add my kid as dependent, Hence filling form 1436 to add my kid via form 1436.

*Need Clarification for the below 4 questions:*

*1) Was the additional applicant included as a family member, who was not applying for a visa, on the original application?*

[Options to Choose] Yes or No.

Should this be 'NO' since we did not include my Kid while the application was launched.

*2) Does the additional applicant intend to enter a hospital or health care facility (including nursing homes) while in Australia?*

[Options to Choose] Yes or No, if Yes provide details

If I say ' Yes' how can I provide these details, If I say 'No' what if we have to take our kid to hospital/health care facility

*3) Does the additional applicant intend to work as, or study to be, a doctor, dentist, nurse or paramedic during their stay in Australia?*
[Options to Choose] Yes or No, if Yes provide details

If I select 'Yes' how can I provide the details, If I select 'No' does it imply my kid wont be able to take the mentioned as career ?

*4) Does the additional applicant intend to work, or be a trainee, at a child care centre (including preschools and creches) while in Australia?*
[Options to Choose] Yes or No, if Yes provide details

Does yes mean my child wont be able to enter preschool or crèches ?


----------



## m0t0k0 (Oct 8, 2015)

Good day, how do you plan to pay or submit this form 1436? I also need to submit, because I already lodged mine in ImmiAccount, and no CO assigned yet.

I was thinking of email, but the acknowledgement email that I received says that it does not accept email replies...


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

m0t0k0 said:


> Good day, how do you plan to pay or submit this form 1436? I also need to submit, because I already lodged mine in ImmiAccount, and no CO assigned yet.
> 
> I was thinking of email, but the acknowledgement email that I received says that it does not accept email replies...


Hi m0t0k0;
since this an old post, I can assume you already paid for your newborn/form 1436 (and got your spouse visa already by now), how did you pay for it?
No CO is assigned yet for me as well for now.


----------



## kish1986 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Payment for Form 1436*

Hello Everyone,

I've lodged my 189 Visa, done with my medicals and still no CO yet. I am planning to include my wife in the application now.

Can anyone please let me know how to pay the fee for additional applicant using Form 1436?

Just filing the CC details in the Form 1436 is fine or is there any other way to pay the fees.

Also, when and how will the HAP ID be generated to the additional applicant?

Many thanks in advance!


----------

